# Illusione CG:4 Cigar Review - Grrrrrreat



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Veriy nice, smooth medi smoke

Read the full review here: Illusione CG:4 Cigar Review - Grrrrrreat


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Agreed. This is one cigar I always keep in the humidor and found them for $128 a box.


----------

